# Sewing in Custom Labels



## Day-1 (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone know the best route to take when I have over 800 tshirts that need custom labels sewn on? I already have the labels. Do they have Relabeling companies that can do this kind of order and get it done fast?


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi David,

The best route will be find a local tailor to sew the labels for you, it cost less a day time to finish all labels sewing. Or you can specify where's your detailed location, maybe someone know anyone can help you out. 

Bill


----------



## dorloff (Oct 16, 2010)

Let me know if you find anywhere. I am running into the same problem in Chico,CA and it seems like everyone doesnt want to do a job over 100 shirts.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Same here, I have gone to several tailor shops, embroideries and have called several seamstresses and they tell me that its too many shirts for them, if you find out let me know.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Could you have the Labels Screen Printed or Heat Pressed?


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

selanac said:


> Could you have the Labels Screen Printed or Heat Pressed?


Yea, I'm printing the inside tags, but I need to sew in woven labels on the bottom hem and sew in patches on the shirts chest (then heat pressing them afterwards for that permanent effect) but no one locally will take the job


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

thetrillest said:


> Yea, I'm printing the inside tags, but I need to sew in woven labels on the bottom hem and sew in patches on the shirts chest (then heat pressing them afterwards for that permanent effect) but no one locally will take the job


what is 'local' ?


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

dptk said:


> what is 'local' ?


As an no one in my area will do it. I am in the Fort Worth, TX area.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

do you already have the blanks , or will they come direct from vendor ? what is the deadline ?


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

dptk said:


> do you already have the blanks , or will they come direct from vendor ? what is the deadline ?


I already have the shirts, as far the deadline, there's not one, but the soonest I can get them, the best


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

where is D-town _ dallas or detroit


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

idonaldson said:


> where is D-town _ dallas or detroit


I am in the Dallas, fort worth area.


----------



## teesey (Aug 1, 2009)

Make sure you have the label/shirt in hand when you go in to talk to folks so you can show them what the job is exactly. Also, try going to dry cleaners since they often have tailors working there. Keep trying, it took me a full two days of driving all over town (and out of town) before I found someone who would take a similar job.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Put an ad on Craigslist for a stay at home mom who sews....


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

thrillest you can say here or PM me how many shirts and details on the patch to be sewn on. I am assuming the woven label is square - inside or outside of shirt. I hav done them before.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I know a Seamstress that's Works from Home. I'll see if I can email her or contact via Facebook. If it doesn't work out between you and iDon. 

I won't compete with him. Only if you don't agree. Let me know, Paul


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Paul - I am good - Jersey maybe closer - always good to have options.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay iDon. It's only closer by one state, but closers closer I guess. Lol.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughtfulness -


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome neighbor and fellow vet.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Hoorah - thanks for your service


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Dan, your message box if full. 

Tara Taylor said she could possibly help. Her number is: 732-928-2709. She's in NJ and owns her own Tayloring company.


----------

